# 2008 Roubaix Expert Triple vs. Expert Compact Geometry??



## MCF (Oct 12, 2006)

Looking at the numbers on the Specialzed website, I don't see any difference in geometry between the 2008 Roubaix Expert Triple and the 2008 Expert Compact. Can someone explain the difference to me? Thanks!


----------



## armadillo (Nov 23, 2005)

One has a Triple crankset the other has a Compact crankset. Otherwise same bike.


----------



## MCF (Oct 12, 2006)

*Thanks...again, forgive me...*



armadillo said:


> One has a Triple crankset the other has a Compact crankset. Otherwise same bike.


I know what a triple crankset is obviously (3 rings)...is the only difference between a triple crankset and a compact crankset 3 rings vs. 2 rings? Both 175mm crank arm length (for 64cm size)? In all the rides I have done in the past 6 months, I have never used my granny gear so if that is the only difference, I could consider the Expert Triple and both Expert Compacts for my next bike.....


----------



## armadillo (Nov 23, 2005)

There are Standard cranksets, Compact cranksets, and Triple cranksets. The one you choose depends on the gearing you want. A compact is close if not the same gearing as a triple without the third cog. My next bike will have a compact crankset. Some like to have the triple, but if your not using it then there's no reason to have it.


----------



## MCF (Oct 12, 2006)

Well...that opens a new can...Ultegra or Rival......


----------



## armadillo (Nov 23, 2005)

MCF said:


> Well...that opens a new can...Ultegra or Rival......


Rival.

Rode it yesterday and love it. I've ridden Ultegra SL and Dura Ace in the last week and Rival will be on my next bike.


----------



## MCF (Oct 12, 2006)

*Ok...*



armadillo said:


> Rival.
> 
> Rode it yesterday and love it. I've ridden Ultegra SL and Dura Ace in the last week and Rival will be on my next bike.


Which wheelset is better between the Ultegra and SRAM? Keeping in mind I am 205lbs and won't be riding on the most gentle surfaces at times....


----------



## MCF (Oct 12, 2006)

No one else has input on Ultegra vs. Rival and the wheels that come on the Compact Ultegra vs. Compact Rival 2008 Roubaixs? 

Also, what is Specialized warranty on their carbon frames and forks??


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

MCF said:


> No one else has input on Ultegra vs. Rival and the wheels that come on the Compact Ultegra vs. Compact Rival 2008 Roubaixs?
> 
> Also, what is Specialized warranty on their carbon frames and forks??


Specialized has a lifetime warranty to the original owner on its framesets.

I have no experience with Rival, but have used Ultegra extensively for years. The components have been bulletproof, and that includes the Ultegra hubs. They'll run for tens of thousands of miles if maintained properly. I think comparing Ultegra wheelsets vs Fulcrum Racing 5's is basically a wash, but again, given my experience with Ultegra, that's the way I'd go.


----------



## MCF (Oct 12, 2006)

Thanks....so if the carbon fiber gets damaged in a wreck, is that covered as well?


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

MCF said:


> Thanks....so if the carbon fiber gets damaged in a wreck, is that covered as well?


Nope. Defects only.


----------



## MCF (Oct 12, 2006)

Any type of 'crash replacment program'? A lot of manufacturers now have a lower replacement cost for original owner...


----------



## mh3 (Mar 8, 2006)

IIRC the crash replacement policy is good for 2 years from the original purchase. Not familiar with the pricing, but it is discounted.


----------



## MCF (Oct 12, 2006)

Iirc??


----------



## nelgwoltrap (Sep 14, 2005)

*I Prefer the Rival*

I have a 2007 Roubaix Compact Expert and a 2007 Tarmac Triple Expert. The Roubaix has the Rival drivetrain and the Tarmac has the Utegra drivetrain. I definately prefer the rival over over the ultegra. I find the hoods of the rival more comfortable, the shifting to be quicker, and the way you shift to be more intuitive. I am currently saving my pennies to convert the Tarmac to Rival.


----------



## MCF (Oct 12, 2006)

Thanks...there is a shop that has 61cm in stock and they think that would fit...TYPICAL. With a 38" inseam I can't believe they would suggest that.....they will get a 64cm for me with no risk when I get closer to a decision, but at least I can look at both Ultegra and Rival drivetrains on 61cm builds...


----------



## mh3 (Mar 8, 2006)

MCF said:


> Iirc??


If I recall correctly. 

Know I've seen the policy written out somewhere, but I can't seem to find it at the moment. Maybe one of the shop guys here can add more.


----------



## Tschai (Jun 19, 2003)

I have a 2008 Roubaix Expert Compact Rival. The only reason I went with Sram was the shift levers. I wanted the "cable-less" option (ie: the cables are hidden under the bar tape) and the non-integrated shifting (ie: shifter and brake are independent levers). These were extremely important to me. Overall I am very happy with the Sram Rival groupo. I don't like the look/finish of the Sram cranks and was not happy with the Sram chain. However, the levers were well worth it to me. 

In terms of shifting, test out both. Sram v. Shimano have a very different feel to them. I would be happy with both, but since I am a Sram dude on mountain bikes, I very much like the definitive "snap-in" shift feel of the Sram. Some people hate it. I would say that the main difference between the shifting is that with Shimano you almost don't feel or hear the shift and with Sram you definately feel and hear it. 

Starting with 2008, the Rival groupo comes with Fulcrum Racing 5's vs. Shimano Ultegra wheels. I can't comment on the Ultegra wheels. As to the Fulcrums, I am 205 pounds and the Fulcrum's are very solid. I have bashed them up a few times (unexpected potholes, etc.) and they are still 100% true. My guess is that as mentioned before, these wheels amount to a wash. If anything, my guess is that the Fulcrums are better for heavier riders. I would not make my decision on which group to get based on the wheels though.


----------



## MCF (Oct 12, 2006)

Thanks..I agree, I will not know until I test them both. Each seems to have it's advantages...I like the 'no cable' look of SRAM, but don't like the look of the cranks. I like the look of the Fulcrum Wheels over the Ultegra wheels...i am also 205lbs and tend to 'hit' things that maybe I shouldn't on a ride bike (like dropping off a curb that is 3" high because the sidewalk ended on route home from riding)....


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

MCF said:


> ...i am also 205lbs and tend to 'hit' things that maybe I shouldn't on a ride bike (like dropping off a curb that is 3" high because the sidewalk ended on route home from riding)....


Now it makes sense why you were asking about crash replacement policies!!


----------



## MCF (Oct 12, 2006)

*Whaaaaattttt...*



PJ352 said:


> Now it makes sense why you were asking about crash replacement policies!!


These ultra light carbon components and skinny little wheels aren't designed for that kind of thing!?!?!?


----------



## MCF (Oct 12, 2006)

2008 Expert Ultegra...lbs tells me it is Ultegra SL, is that true? The website just says Ultegra...or is there a difference other than color?


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

The crankset is definitely SL, the rest, I couldn't tell you. The ice grey finish on the SL is the only difference between the two that I'm aware of.


----------



## bearkite (Jun 29, 2008)

The grupo on the Roubaix Expert Ultegra is definitely Ultegra SL.

And... Per Shimano's site, "The beautiful new Ice Grey finish will give the opportunity of even more beautiful and stylish road bikes. Ultegra SL features not only the Ice Grey finish, but also a weight savings of almost 100g compared to the standard Ultegra package."

For what it's worth...

I just ordered my Roubaix Expert Ultegra after testing the Roubaix, a Felt Z15, a Cannondale Synapse 3, and a Trek Madone 5.2. What did it for me was how well the Roubaix killed the road shock over rough terrain. Being an "almost" 50 rider... Comort's where it's at...

It'll be a long week before I take delivery. Can't wait.


----------



## Dr_John (Oct 11, 2005)

> The ice grey finish on the SL is the only difference between the two that I'm aware of.


Nope. Some of the SL stuff (the crank comes to mind) is a bit lighter.


----------

